# Wood vs. wood clad



## scrubbinrims (Feb 21, 2015)

Anybody know when wood singletube tire wheels were phased out for steel clad wood singletube tire wheels?
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not sure the all wood rim was phased out in favor of the clad, about 1920 seems when clad wheels start to appear. Steel lined rims on the other hand, are much earlier as are the all steel rim.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 21, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 21, 2015)

It seems to vary from bike brand to bike brand. I have often wondered when the wood clad rims were first used. Like MrColumbia said it seems that the main shift from all wood rims was in the early 20s and the woodclad rims came on some bikes at least back into the early teens. Gonna have to look over some catalog pages.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 22, 2015)

This is an ad from 1911 - From the bicycle and motorcycle review






1925 Lobdell Brochure


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 22, 2015)

If you ever cut the tin off a clad rim you will see that often the wood was not as good a quality as the wood rims  the clads were often made up of several finger jointed pieces and does not make a good varnished rim ,that said you never see a warped clad rim and they are really solid.


----------



## chitown (Feb 22, 2015)




----------

